# What else can I do with popcorn?



## MostlyWater (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm careful to only eat healthful foods, which means air popped popcorn with nothing on it, or so I thought.  DH often hosts board meetings and when he put butter and salt on the popcornt, and I had some leftovers, I couldn't believe how good it was.   I've also had caramel popcorn from the store and of course that's fabulous.

Is there a recommended website for popcorn recipes?  I don't want to use the commercially available sprays or stuff to sprinkle on.  I'd rather make it myself.

thanks !


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2011)

You've already named my favorites, buttered popcorn and caramel corn (my mom made the best!). I have seen recipes for chocolate dipped, but unless it is dark chocolate that wouldn't be too healthy.

I never knew until I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes that popcorn is very high in sugar and diabetics can't eat a lot of it. It makes sense of course, after all where does corn syrup come from?  

Barbara


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm certain that if you search the web for popcorn you will find lots of ideas.   Have you thought about savory popcorn ---- drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with garlic powder or Italian seasonings?  Yum!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 8, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> You've already named my favorites, buttered popcorn and caramel corn (my mom made the best!). I have seen recipes for chocolate dipped, but unless it is dark chocolate that wouldn't be too healthy.
> 
> I never knew until I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes that popcorn is very high in sugar and diabetics can't eat a lot of it. It makes sense of course, after all where does corn syrup come from?
> 
> Barbara


 
a nutrition break down for white air popped corn shows no sugar at all. it has only 6 carbs and that  is super good for a snack for diabetics, i have it also as you know. it also contains fiber which is a good thing. i find it is very filling. it is the butter and caramel and chocolate that made it to high in carbs for the diabetic. we all know that it is the carbs that are bad for us, not sugar in and of itself.


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 8, 2011)

*I love popcorn, specially the one with butter on it. But I think it is always important to remember that if you like to eat something sooooo much and you are afraid from high calories or sugar, then you should only take a bite or in the case of popcorn a handful is enough. Remember that this handful is much better than nothing.*


----------



## Zereh (Jan 8, 2011)

I like a couple splashes of soy sauce on my popcorn! 

But if I'm feeling naughty I'll do butter and parmesan and a sprinkle of garlic powder.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

babetoo said:


> a nutrition break down for white air popped corn shows no sugar at all. it has only 6 carbs and that  is super good for a snack for diabetics, i have it also as you know. it also contains fiber which is a good thing. i find it is very filling. it is the butter and caramel and chocolate that made it to high in carbs for the diabetic. we all know that it is the carbs that are bad for us, not sugar in and of itself.


 YES!! I was told that I can have popcorn no problem!! I like to put melted butter with lemon juice and hot sauce added on my popcorn. Smartbalance is pretty good.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 9, 2011)

Trader Joe's carries already popped popcorn with olive oil. It's not oily but just enough for that hint of flavor...it's delicious. 

Once, after Dr. Oz mentioned it on his show, Trader Joe's shelves were quickly emptied. I inquired and the employee said to try popping plain popcorn and spray or drizzle olive oil and parmesan cheese. You can pour your own olive oil in a pump sprayer (they sell them specifically for cooking oil...says "Mist" on the silver or white sprayer)


----------



## Katie H (Jan 9, 2011)

For fun and for the grandchildren, I make this.  All the children (and their parents ) love it.  It's fun and a great goodie to bring for a holiday treat or special occasion.

I also make popcorn balls and flavor/color them with sugar-free Jell-O.  Orange Jell-O for Halloween, red or green for Christmas, Valentine's or St. Pat's.  Even pastel ones for Easter.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 9, 2011)

My sister's first husband used to pop popcorn in bacon grease and sprinkle with Parmesan, it was really good.  I'm not sure if his heart is still working though!


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 9, 2011)

Alton Brown says that popcorn makes anexcellent breakfast cereal with milk and a sprinkle of sugar.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 9, 2011)

Katie H said:


> For fun and for the grandchildren, I make this.  All the children (and their parents ) love it.  It's fun and a great goodie to bring for a holiday treat or special occasion.



That looks good!

I don't think I'm going to have popcorn for breakfast, though.


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmmm.  Well, I guess you could use it as a sort of crouton on a salad? 

One thing I will suggest, which I haven't done in ages, is if you have young children, buy one of those dried ears of corn that you can buy for decorative purposes in the fall.  Gather your kids around the microwave, and nuke it!  Kids love to see the ear of corn "popping".


----------



## merstar (Jan 9, 2011)

I like putting a little freshly ground black pepper on popcorn - it really picks it up.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

Popcorn instead of crackers in soup.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2011)

Try sprinkling Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing mix on your popcorn!  I keep an empty shaker spice bottle full of the mix for my popcorn.  Yumm.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone make something like Cracker Jacks?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 10, 2011)

DW's family used to make this all the time for an Easter treat.  It's called Granny Goose Popcorn.  Now I'm not saying it's healthy.  But once a year won't kill you, and kids love it.  Here's a link for the recipe.

Granny Goose Popcorn Recipe from Carolyn Holmes

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JMediger (Jan 10, 2011)

Kettle popping corn in evoo makes it healthier than regular oil and tastier than air popped corn.  We like to add Tabasco to the oil before it's popped for an extra kick.


----------



## n2cookin (Jan 10, 2011)

My husband dashes his popcorn with tabasco sauce.  I like to sprinkle parmesan chees on mine, no oil needed the cheese sticks in the puffs of popcorn.  Sometimes for a savory taste we use garlic salt.  And hubby has a bacon salt he will use when he feels like it.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 11, 2011)

so many new ideas for me!  thnaks all !!!


----------



## spork (Jan 11, 2011)

I love popcorn, one of the all-time great snacks!
(except when a small piece of outer kernel shell gets lodged between my teeth and gum)
So, I'm feeling bad about posting this poop, but I'm hoping someone can debunk the report...

About a year or two ago, I read that microscopic bits of popcorn can be inhaled into a person's lungs and cause respiratory problems, sort of like asbestos.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 11, 2011)

spork said:


> I love popcorn, one of the all-time great snacks!
> (except when a small piece of outer kernel shell gets lodged between my teeth and gum)
> So, I'm feeling bad about posting this poop, but I'm hoping someone can debunk the report...
> 
> About a year or two ago, I read that microscopic bits of popcorn can be inhaled into a person's lungs and cause respiratory problems, sort of like asbestos.


 
You are as much at risk of inhaling flour when you bake and having the same thing happen.  If you are relatively healthy and can cough...you actually cough all of this up.  Your lungs work overtime to remove foreign debris.  Asbestos is a carcinogen, it can cause cancer, especially if exposed for long periods of time.

I wouldn't worry about popcorn, unless you start snorting it.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about popcorn, unless you start snorting it.



I nearly snorted my tea


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 12, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I nearly snorted my tea



I've learned to drink between reading posts here on DC.  I also learned to have a drool rag handy


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 12, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> You've already named my favorites, buttered popcorn and caramel corn (my mom made the best!). I have seen recipes for chocolate dipped, but unless it is dark chocolate that wouldn't be too healthy.
> 
> I never knew until I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes that popcorn is very high in sugar and diabetics can't eat a lot of it. It makes sense of course, after all where does corn syrup come from?
> 
> Barbara


 
Check the serving size on your bag of popcorn for the carbs per serving. I believe, and I'm doing this from memory, the serving size allowed for diabetics is only 1 cup of popcorn. Just enough to whet the appetite for more!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think it is the popcorn that causes respiratory problems--it is the artificial butter flavoring in microwave popcorn.  Some people at the manufacturing plants got sick from that nasty stuff during the processing.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 13, 2011)

This thread has turned directions that I did not expect !!!


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe I missed a reply and someone has already mentioned it, but well... herbs and spices, but with no need of having to use oils or the like to 'adhere' it to the corn.

Because popcorn is so porous, even more so when it's just popped and still hot, you can sprinkle your favorite spices on them, even herbs, to give them flavor without the added dietary conundrums of having to add oils. Opens up a whole variety of ideas of making your own spice mixes, both sweet and savory.

Ungh! And here I thought I got over my popcorn craving from the past few days... now it's back again!


----------



## grumblebee (Jan 14, 2011)

This might sound weird to non wasabi lovers... BUT.... something delicious for popcorn is to whisk in some wasabi powder into melted butter. Add in some honey and whisk some more. Drizzle on hot popcorn and voila! Honey wasabi popcorn. DEEEEE-LI-CIOUS!!!!!!!

Also, parmesan stirred into melted butter and drizzled on popcorn is really nice too.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 14, 2011)

I like to add hot sauce and a shake of garlic powder to my butter!


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 14, 2011)

grumblebee said:


> This might sound weird to non wasabi lovers... BUT.... something delicious for popcorn is to whisk in some wasabi powder into melted butter. Add in some honey and whisk some more. Drizzle on hot popcorn and voila! Honey wasabi popcorn. DEEEEE-LI-CIOUS!!!!!!!



Although I've never tried wasabi (one day I'll get the courage to do it!), this actually sounds really good! Would this be similar to those wasabi pea snacks maybe?


----------



## grumblebee (Jan 15, 2011)

potsnpanties said:


> Although I've never tried wasabi (one day I'll get the courage to do it!), this actually sounds really good! Would this be similar to those wasabi pea snacks maybe?



Yeah! Just not as hard and crunchy.  

It really is good. And what I love about wasabi is that you get a BURST of intense flavour but then it just goes away. There is no lingering, residual heat like with curries and such. It's just tasty tasty tasty. And the bit of honey, mixed with the butter, tames it down a bit too... so you just get a nice flavour with a bit of a kick. 

Dang... now i am craving it badly!!! LOL


----------



## luvs (Jan 15, 2011)

i'm a garlic & a salt type of person, that goes on most of my food in 1 form or another!


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 16, 2011)

grumblebee said:


> Yeah! Just not as hard and crunchy.
> 
> It really is good. And what I love about wasabi is that you get a BURST of intense flavour but then it just goes away. There is no lingering, residual heat like with curries and such. It's just tasty tasty tasty. And the bit of honey, mixed with the butter, tames it down a bit too... so you just get a nice flavour with a bit of a kick.
> 
> Dang... now i am craving it badly!!! LOL



I'm going to have to go hunting for wasabi powder, you've convinced me to test this out .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

potsnpanties said:


> I'm going to have to go hunting for wasabi powder, you've convinced me to test this out .


 
I have a small can in the cupboard...waiting for the next asian coleslaw.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 17, 2011)

Last night i made a double batch of a honey crunch popcorn that i found on Spark People.  I made a bit of a mess while doing so, it was my first time after all.

First of all, there is a lot to be said for the ease and deliciousness of just plain popped popcorn.

Secondly, for a recipe with three steps - to pop the popcorn, make the sauce, then cover it and bake it - without burning myself or ruining a cookie sheet (yes it was new), at least it was all devoured by midnight !

I wonder why the recipes need to be baked, anyway ?   I have others that need to be baked too ...


----------

